# Family-friendly postings



## Mudshuvel (31 May 2011)

Hey all,

I had no idea what what I should label this thread, but thats the closest I could come up with.

I'm not 100% in the Forces as I'm still waiting for my offer, however if/when I do, I want to be 100% prepared for my first posting.
I'm going in for either ATIS, AVS, and AVN Techs, have been merit listed for all, but what I would like to know, is all your opinions on the best posting.

I have two kids, that by the time I'm done QL3s, will be 4 and 5. I would prefer to be posted in an area that isn't riddled with crime, hence why I'm not crazy about Winnipeg and certain portions of Dartmouth. Areas of good schools and within and hour or two proximity of everyday needs. Of course, any other information any of you have would help. Even if someone said "This area of Winnipeg rocks, it gives out free candy" I would possibly pick Winnipeg.

I'm not trying to be picky or to rundown any specific place, as I've researched which trades I'd enjoy the best, I'm trying to do the same for postings _if_ they ever allowed by the option to pick.

Mud


----------



## aesop081 (31 May 2011)

Mudshuvel said:
			
		

> I'm not 100% in the Forces as I'm still waiting for my offer,



You have not been sworn in, thus you are 0% in the CF.



> I'm not crazy about Winnipeg



I know many people in Winnipeg who don't seem to think it is as bad as you make it out to be.

Almost all of the bases you could possibly end up in ( given the trades you posted) will fit the things you mentioned. I've been to all of them and *maybe* Cold lake could be an area for concern for you.



> I'm not trying to be picky



Hard to be picky when you don't get to pick.  ;D


----------



## Mudshuvel (31 May 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> You have not been sworn in, thus you are 0% in the CF. _*Smart****_  :facepalm:
> I know many people in Winnipeg who don't seem to think it is as bad as you make it out to be.
> 
> Almost all of the bases you could possibly end up in ( given the trades you posted) will fit the things you mentioned. I've been to all of them and *maybe* Cold lake could be an area for concern for you.
> ...



I fully appreciate that CDN A. I was just informed by people who had been posted there that it was terrible and the hole to purgatory, hence me wanting to ask you all.

Regardless of being *0%* in the Canadian Forces, in the event I become in teh Canadian Forces, I just want to know everything I can. Yea, I know I'll have no choice in more cases than none, but at least I can say I'll be prepared, haha.


----------



## aesop081 (31 May 2011)

Mudshuvel said:
			
		

> I was just informed by people who had been posted there that it was terrible and the hole to purgatory, hence me wanting to ask you all.



I know people that think that of Winnipeg. For me, the place is less than ideal. It is however a big city so if you are into that, it is much more suitable than, lets say, Greenwood.


----------



## Jeremy360 (31 May 2011)

You're starting to sound like a NHL free agent regarding Winnipeg.  8)

All kidding aside, I would just do as much reading on these boards as you can and select a trade based on what YOU want to do for a living.  Some postings will be better than others, but the CF looks to be doing a bang up job of taking care of families.  You'll have very little, if any say in where you wind up for the first few years.  That said, I've yet to hear any real complaints from anyone that didn't just come out of Meaford.


----------



## Zoomie (31 May 2011)

Probably the best and cheapest place to live while serving in those trades would be Greenwood, NS.


----------



## aesop081 (31 May 2011)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> Probably the best and cheapest place to live while serving in those trades would be Greenwood, NS.



Housing in Greenwood is certainly *cheaper* but taxes are higher, groceries are on par (except for milk, which is almost double what it costs out west) and utilities more expensive.


----------



## Mudshuvel (31 May 2011)

Greenwood is about 4 hours from where I presently live, so it wouldn't be bad in the case that I could drive up to Moncton on some of my weekends to bring the kids to visit family. I'll certainly be happy with my trade choices from what I know of them, so its just the locale of where I'll be applying it that I'm more curious about. I have seldomnly left Atlantic Canada, my only real trips were to Milwaukee, WI, Disney World, and Toronto which have been in the last year.
 I would be more open to be posted where I know my kids would be happy, and if the Forces said "You're going to Winnipeg", I wouldn't life a finger in protest, not just for principle, but its where I would be needed.
 My top 3 picks from looking at nearby towns on Wiki and everything were Comox, Borden, and Greenwood, but wiki can only tell me so much, thats why I asked you fine people.


----------



## dimsum (31 May 2011)

Comox is definitely nice, with the only problem (I think, at least) being the higher housing prices.  As Cdn Aviator mentioned, there are parts of Winnipeg that are pretty nice; the bad areas that get most of the press are actually a small portion of the entire city.  The area around the base and south of it looks good, especially when that Ikea shows up.  Borden is close to Barrie, which is pretty much a commuter town to Toronto nowadays.


----------



## Mudshuvel (31 May 2011)

I'm open to Winnipeg, I suppose. I should know better than to give an unfair shake based on people's opinions. 

In any event, I'm hoping to see at least a few postings in my career! (provided I recieve a job offer)


----------



## Loachman (31 May 2011)

Pretty well anywhere is as good or as bad as _*you * _ make it.


----------



## dimsum (31 May 2011)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Pretty well anywhere is as good or as bad as _*you * _ make it.



Agreed.  I know people who hate Victoria, and others who hate Halifax.  About the only place I've heard no complaints about is Germany (90s or GK.)  Although I'm sure they're out there.


----------



## aesop081 (31 May 2011)

Mudshuvel said:
			
		

> I'm hoping to see at least a few postings in my career! (provided I recieve a job offer)



Dude, this summer's APS is my 5th cost move since joining (thus my 6th base). Relax about your first posting because it is just that : Your first. You can wind yourself up as much as you want about how ideal you want it to be, you will just have to move out of there eventually.


----------



## Loachman (31 May 2011)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> About the only place I've heard no complaints about is Germany (90s or GK.)  Although I'm sure they're out there.



There were a few there in the mid-to-late eighties.


----------



## 211RadOp (31 May 2011)

Loachman said:
			
		

> There were a few there in the mid-to-late eighties.



And the 60's and 70's.


----------



## Pusser (31 May 2011)

Someone once described Winnipeg to me as "Moncton X 10."  I'm not sure which city was being dissed more.  Seriously though, you live in Moncton and you're worried about where you're going?  It would seem to this Fredericton boy that anywhere is an improvement! ;D

As others have said, any posting is what you make of it.  There are good and bad neighbourhoods wherever you go.  The municipality is not as important as the neighbourhood, so worry about that.


----------



## helpup (31 May 2011)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Pretty well anywhere is as good or as bad as _*you * _ make it.



+1  The best advice so far.  All places have good and bad things going for them.  Most of that will depend on your own outlook and how you sell it to your family and more importently how you live it once your there.

BTW I grew up in Dartmouth and loved it there.  Yet I know many who didnt like it.


----------



## dimsum (31 May 2011)

helpup said:
			
		

> BTW I grew up in Dartmouth and loved it there.  Yet I know many who didnt like it.



I grew up in Toronto and loved it there.  I'm sure there are a few who would disagree with my view too!   ;D

Anyways, back on topic...


----------



## trigger324 (1 Jun 2011)

Mudshuvel said:
			
		

> I have two kids, that by the time I'm done QL3s, will be 4 and 5.



Greenwood's a great place to raise kids. I grew up there. Sure it's not where a 22 year old wants to go right off the bat, it's a small town and at one extreme is an abudance of retirees to the other end of the spectrum families EVERYwhere but since you're in child rearing mode instead of blowing your pay every weekend at the bar, it may be your pick, if you like smaller towns and want to be relatively close to your hometown.

Someone said you'll have lots of postings along the way.  I dare say that even if it's not your first, a posting there at some point would be pretty good for you, based on what you've said.


----------



## Mudshuvel (1 Jun 2011)

Thanks for all the replies.

I will more than likely PMQing it for the first few years at least while I find my footing and get used to the life in the military, again, assuming I'm accepted in the first place.

The reason why I kind of created this topic, and touching on what Pusser said, is I grew up in a less than desireable area of town and I'm just wanting to make sure I give my kids hopefully a better place to grow up. I'm even looking forward for them being able to grow up in different areas of Canada, since the Maritimes life can be somewhat sheltered at times.

And Trigger: a weekend at the bar isn't _always_ a bad thing... well... maybe a few hours a weekend... alright, an hour a weekend... every second weekend, haha.

My wife is excited to move anywhere. She's from a larger city and hasn't quite adapted to the Maritimes. She likes the fact of being able to drive 10mins and see farmland, but she was used to IMAX (not in Moncton), big shopping centers... more of the wants rather than the needs. We were eyeing Comox. I have an uncle who I rarily see who lives in Victoria so it would be nice to be close to him for a time. Borden looks appealing as well.

_Even_ Winnipeg since some of you have put that into perspective for me.

Thanks


----------



## navymich (1 Jun 2011)

Mudshuvel said:
			
		

> _Even_ Winnipeg since some of you have put that into perspective for me.



I am posted to Winnipeg this year.  When we found out a few months ago where we were going, I wasn't too sure what to think.  We are largely of the mind that you make the best out of wherever you go, especially if you have your whole family with you.  But I was still hesitant because it always seems that you only hear the downside to places.  We started talking to more people who had been posted there before and all of them said they would go back in a heartbeat.  As Dimsum said, the areas that are in the news the most and give it a bad rep, are in small specific areas.  I am excited to move to a big city with all of the amenities available, and knowing that schools are all over the place for our kids.  I'm not trying to push Winnipeg on you but just trying to point out (as others have) that a) it is what you make out of it and b) go into a posting with open eyes and a positive outlook.

Good luck with your future!


----------



## Pusser (2 Jun 2011)

Mudshuvel said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the replies.
> 
> I will more than likely PMQing it for the first few years at least while I find my footing and get used to the life in the military, again, assuming I'm accepted in the first place.
> 
> ...



Have you looked at a map to see where Comox is?  it's a nice place, but no urban centre.  The closest city of any real size is Nanaimo, which is on par with Moncton, and is about two hour's drive.  Victoria is another hour and a half.  You can take a ferry from Nanaimo to Vancover, but it's pricy and another hour and a half on the boat.  If you want to be close to the big city, Comox wouldn't be my first choice.


----------



## dimsum (2 Jun 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Have you looked at a map to see where Comox is?  it's a nice place, but no urban centre.  The closest city of any real size is Nanaimo, which is on par with Moncton, and is about two hour's drive.  Victoria is another hour and a half.  You can take a ferry from Nanaimo to Vancover, but it's pricy and another hour and a half on the boat.  If you want to be close to the big city, Comox wouldn't be my first choice.



Depends on the way you drive of course, but Nanaimo is about 1.5 hrs from Comox, and Victoria is 2 hrs from Nanaimo.  Comox isn't a big city by any means, but it's got pretty much everything you need (and Nanaimo has the rest.)  As someone who grew up in a big city, I thought I'd be in Victoria most weekends but the only thing I can't get in Nanaimo is MEC.  

Edited to add:  CDN Aviator beat me to it about Costco


----------



## aesop081 (2 Jun 2011)

Courtenay COSTCO opens tomorow..........


----------



## DCRabbit (2 Jun 2011)

Mudshuvel said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the replies.
> 
> I will more than likely PMQing it for the first few years at least while I find my footing and get used to the life in the military, again, assuming I'm accepted in the first place.
> 
> ...



  I grew up in Borden.. it was great. The tranquility of rural life with Barrie 20 mins away and Toronto 1.5 hours away. Best of both worlds. Alliston is even closer with everything you need.


----------



## dimsum (2 Jun 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> Courtenay is getting a costco? LOL.



Yep.  It's across from Crown Isle (next to the bunch of car dealerships.)  Let the madness begin.


----------



## Pusser (2 Jun 2011)

DCRabbit said:
			
		

> I grew up in Borden.. it was great. The tranquility of rural life with Barrie 20 mins away and Toronto 1.5 hours away. Best of both worlds. Alliston is even closer with everything you need.



And for couth, culture and cheap wings, don't forget Mrs Edgar's Muddy Water Tavern and Home for Wayward Girls in Beeton.


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Jun 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> And for couth, culture and cheap wings, don't forget Mrs Edgar's Muddy Water Tavern and Home for Wayward Girls in Beeton.



 :nod:


----------



## aesop081 (2 Jun 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> Courtenay is *getting* a costco? LOL.



There's no "getting".........its OPEN


----------



## kawa11 (15 Jun 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Almost all of the bases you could possibly end up in ( given the trades you posted) will fit the things you mentioned. I've been to all of them and *maybe* Cold lake could be an area for concern for you.


Cold Lake!? _really?_ I always thought of that place as like a hole in the wall.....in the forest.
An acquaintance of mine used to say that weren't fond of the military but he always got lucky with the line, "I'm a Zamboni driver at the arena" 




			
				CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Housing in Greenwood is certainly *cheaper* but taxes are higher, groceries are on par (except for milk, which is almost double what it costs out west) and utilities more expensive.


Damn it man, screw the milk! How much is beer?


----------



## mariomike (15 Jun 2011)

kawa11 said:
			
		

> Cold Lake!? _really?_ I always thought of that place as like a hole in the wall.....in the forest.



My sister and brother-in-law and their kids love living there.


----------



## kawa11 (15 Jun 2011)

Ignorant question of the day: Is anyone ever posted to Alert for more than 12months? Is it possible that someone that has brought their family to live there?


----------



## aesop081 (15 Jun 2011)

kawa11 said:
			
		

> Ignorant question of the day: Is anyone ever posted to Alert for more than 12months? Is it possible that someone that has brought their family to live there?



No.


----------



## kawa11 (15 Jun 2011)

*wipes brow*
That's good to know. I'd love to work out that way, for a couple months, just to tick that off life's to-do list. But I couldn't see spending any large amount of time in a "settlement"


----------



## dapaterson (15 Jun 2011)

kawa11 said:
			
		

> Cold Lake!? _really?_ I always thought of that place as like a hole in the wall.....in the forest.
> An acquaintance of mine used to say that weren't fond of the military but he always got lucky with the line, "I'm a Zamboni driver at the arena"



Folks I know have been posted to Cold Lake kicking and screaming... then posted out kicking and screaming.  If you like the outdoors and a small community, Cold Lake is an ideal place.


----------

